# Disbudding box for Minis...



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Anyone have a favorite disbudding box for Minis?? If you do, what are the dimensions?? I was wondering if the dimensions on the Hoegger Nigerian box would work or if I should go bigger?
Nigerian size is 16"L x 7"W x 10 3/4" high...seems a little low??
Regular is 24"L x 5"W x 18" high

I don't have time to make one and will be disbudding by myself this year. Any input is greatly appreciated 


Thanks!
Carrie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My hubby did build me a smaller scaled box but I can't use it due to the kids being able to pull their heads back through the hole!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A lot of people just use the regular size box, and just stuff towels in the bottom so the nigerians can still sick their head through the hole.  

I don't know if the hole for the head would be to big though..


----------



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

Hoegger conveniently leaves out any measurements for the hole or the inside portion that keeps them from moving around too much


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I made a box and then the lady that came to show me how to disbud didn't use a box, she had been shown a great technique by someone who had been doing it for 40 years. 

edit (I went back and found my old post, my directions were a little off with which legs went where)

"We didn't use the box at all. That is not how she was taught (family friend who has owned goats for 40 years) We sat side by side, with the kid's front legs between her legs, and the rear legs between mine. She held the ears back and pushed the head down with one hand and burned with the other."

Her method worked great. Of course, she has moved, so i will have to get my husband to help this time, at least with the holding part. I am dreading the disbudding, i was hoping for polled kids (no reason to expect it, just wishful thinking on my part lol) but they both have tiny buds coming in. I went back to search my post b/c i couldn't remember how old they were - they were about 3 weeks old.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do all vaccinations, tattoo's ,bandings myself...no helper and the box would have come in handy when I did my first disbuddings but what I did was "sleeve" the kids with a sweat shirt sleeve, legs folded under them with the wrist at the kids neck, held them under my left arm and held their head against my right leg and disbudded with my right hand....worked out pretty well.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I like that idea Liz. 

My husband is a good sport about helping. He helped band the boys and tattoo all of them.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't have a box yet, but one of my friends with ND uses one her hubby built. He built it a bit smaller than the regular sized ones but they're still a little small for the box, she just fills the extra space with a wadded up towel and it works great.


----------



## DesertBounty (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll order the regular and just do what I can to make it work


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We have a regular sized box that we modified by putting boards in the bottom. We also put a small peice of wood on the lid part where the head somes out to hold their heads in place.


----------

